# School for programming, coding and software development



## TheElcinator (Apr 14, 2011)

I live in the Bremerton, WA area, and I'm really having a hard time finding a school that isn't outrageously expensive that I can get a degree in coding and programming around my area. I looked into ITT but I'm not hearing really good things about a technical college.

Any suggestions? I just moved to this area, so I'm not quite sure what all is around here. So if someone else knows the area and what college I should look into, I would REALLY appreciate some tips!


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dude! I visit the Bremerton Area a lot out there! Glad to know someone else on this forum is from there. My grandma lives in Seabeck, so we go their a lot to visit her and then head off to Bremerton for some food. 

If you don't mind driving across the bridge, I would recommend looking at Tacoma Community College, my cousin goes their now and he is having a great time. 

You can also go to Olympic College, which is located in Bremerton as well. In your area those are the only two accredited colleges at this moment. 

Here is a link to more colleges around the Washington State Area that offer Technology courses, which include programming. Right now I go to Bellevue Community College and love it. If you don't mind driving, I would suggest looking at these colleges on this list and see which one you like better. 

Washington Software Programming Colleges - Education Reference

Please note: The only 4 year universities that are around here that I know of are UW, WSU, EWU, and Western Washington University. Keep in mind, most community college's have partnered up with these colleges to provide distance learning bachelors degrees. I would check to see, which one offers an Associates in the field you want and then check to see which one offers one of the plans I have states about. 

I'm always here to help a fellow Washingtonian out!  

If you want to chat PM me, I have yahoo, aim, msn, skype, and facebook. 

I am not a promoter of any of these colleges, I am just happy that someone on here is from my area as well.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I will agree with going to a community college for the first 2 years then transferring.

I live down in oregon, both OSU and OIT are great technical school.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you have any specific programming language you wish to learn? I know that ITT relies heavily on teaching ppl VB rather then any good languages like C++ lol. However ITT is where i got my bachelors which is pretty good (although my bachelors was for system security) and i had no problems with ITT whatsoever. As well they are helpful in getting you a job after you are finished with your schooling with them


----------

